# salaries in Spain



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

The INE (National Statistics Institute) has just published information about salaries in Spain for 2007, so these are the latest figures although things might have changed a bit. Somebody was asking for this info not so long ago...

Anyway here are three graphs for you

View attachment SALARIES IN SPAIN.doc


----------



## Hombre (Sep 10, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The INE (National Statistics Institute) has just published information about salaries in Spain for 2007, so these are the latest figures although things might have changed a bit. Somebody was asking for this info not so long ago...
> 
> Anyway here are three graphs for you
> 
> View attachment 1238


Interesting Pesky...probably explains why we see so many abuelas and abuelos looking after their "nietos"during the week. Unless both parents work the average income over here is not all that great. Interesting info though...thanks.


----------



## betty (Sep 19, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The INE (National Statistics Institute) has just published information about salaries in Spain for 2007, so these are the latest figures although things might have changed a bit. Somebody was asking for this info not so long ago...
> 
> Anyway here are three graphs for you
> 
> View attachment 1238


Hello there, haven´t time to look at the charts now, how do I get it to copy onto my email address? Thanks everso!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Hombre said:


> Interesting Pesky...probably explains why we see so many abuelas and abuelos looking after their "nietos"during the week. Unless both parents work the average income over here is not all that great. Interesting info though...thanks.


 
Yes, that is absolutely the reason! Plus the fact that the holiday period is so long that even if the parents take separate holidays to look after kids during the school holiday period they still can't cover it!

At the start of the school holidays there are usually several interviews on the telly with abuelos and parents telling their story and saying that if the family network didn't exist they wouldn't know how to get through the summer.

Another thing for couples with young children to think about before coming over. If your family can't help out during school holidays you're going to have to pay for childcare...

(Thanks for the thanks!)


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

betty said:


> Hello there, haven´t time to look at the charts now, how do I get it to copy onto my email address? Thanks everso!!


Don't know how to put it onto your email. But it doesn't matter, just look at tomorrow or whenever!


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The INE (National Statistics Institute) has just published information about salaries in Spain for 2007, so these are the latest figures although things might have changed a bit. Somebody was asking for this info not so long ago...
> 
> Anyway here are three graphs for you
> 
> View attachment 1238


Hey PW,

Thanks for sharing this info.

There is no way the average salary figure of 20.000€/yr (net) will buy a 250.000€ house. Something is WRONG, very wrong... and it is the way real estate inflated the prices here!

If only people would stop buying and and start renting for a while I guess things would come a bit closer to what could be considered normal... 

Cheers


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Hey PW,
> 
> Thanks for sharing this info.
> 
> ...


The buying thing seems a very Spanish way of going about things to me, but I don't know anything about other European countries except UK. It's just not in the culture to rent and it creates all kinds of problems.


----------



## scharlack (Nov 21, 2008)

Pesky Wesky said:


> The buying thing seems a very Spanish way of going about things to me, but I don't know anything about other European countries except UK. It's just not in the culture to rent and it creates all kinds of problems.


Right, I don't know much about other countries either. 

It just seems that this model isn't sustainable... need to invent something else which is more balanced to suit people's lives. Better salaries or lower home prices. One of the two. I guess this crisis reflects reflects the model we have now...

Spain's taxes are being reviewed and should point to a raise soon (albeit being one of the lowest in Western EU). I don't know if the reviews/raise have been voted yet... 

Definitely not good times...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

scharlack said:


> Right, I don't know much about other countries either.
> 
> It just seems that this model isn't sustainable... need to invent something else which is more balanced to suit people's lives. Better salaries or lower home prices. One of the two. I guess this crisis reflects reflects the model we have now...
> 
> ...


No, not good times and as you say this model based around oil, arms and tobacco isn't sustainable, but as none of the powers to be are prepared to make a change, they'll make the repairs, get us going again until the next crash.


----------



## Spanky McSpank (Aug 27, 2009)

I don´t believe this graphic at all. Much of Spain´s economy is hidden. I know a lot of people, few earn little more than 1,000 pm in this part of the world, unless you are funcionario etc...


----------



## JBODEN (Jul 10, 2009)

The problem with statistics is that they can *lie*!
Example: Assume that 10% of the population earn Eu 100, 000 pa. and that 90% of the population earn EU 11,111 pa. 
Thus the average wage is (0.1 x 100000 + 0.9 x 11,111 =) Eu 20,000

As to owning property. Historically people have wanted to own their own piece of land (eg. Attila the Hun, etc.) initially to keep livestock & grown crops etc. to keep their family. Having your own piece of land generally means building a dwelling on it to protect your investment, otherwise the livestock & crops will quickly go walkabout. Basically owning property is inbred into us from childhood. 
As to renting a property. Renting is percieved as throwing money down the drain ie. what is better a) giving your money to your landlord or b) investing in a capital asset which, after a number of years, will be yours - very probably with a capital gain. Renting has it's minuses in as much as you never know when the landlord will decide to throw you out, or increase the rent, or demand that you maintain the structure of the property.

Socialism tried to solve the 'greedy landlord' problem with Council Housing - unfortunately someone had to pay for that idea (read: everyone), obviously through taxation. The problem with that was, if you couldn't pay your Council rent, so what?, the Authorities wouldn't throw you out on the street. Thus the end result turned out to be that the taxpayer was forced to 'subsidies' Council tenants through more taxes.


----------

